# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Cách lắp ráp & cân chỉnh máy!

## CKD

Trong clip này trình bày cách lắp một con CNC từ A-Z một cách rất chi tiết của tác giả Frank Howarth



Tuy có nhiều bạn đã trải nghiệm với cấp độ còn cao hơn thế, nhưng trong clip vẫn còn nhiều tình tiết rất hay mà ta nên xem.

Các bạn hãy chú ý theo dõi từng giây một, có chổ nào thấy khó hiểu thì cứ khui ra để mọi người xúm vào xem xét và cùng ý kiến.

Chúc các bạn xem clip vui  :Wink: 






Chú ý:
- Từ phút thứ 3:50

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, h-d, hungdn, kametoco, Mechanic, Nam CNC, Ona

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng phong cách thợ mộc làm cơ khí luôn , Like mạnh cho bác Frank Howarth .


Nói thiệt em mê cái xưởng của bác tác giả này quá , thoáng , thơ mộng , ở Vn mà em có cái xưởng vậy chắc khó làm việc , anh em tới nhậu miết, bên Mỹ thì kiểu này buồn quá không làm cnc giết thời gian thì làm cái gì bây giờ.

----------


## katerman

Sân nhà bác Nam cũng rộng mà, làm xưởng cũng cỡ đó  :Smile:

----------

